# Zach Whitson



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

Has anyone here other than me and Roland seen the new video by Zach Whitson on Kenpo Counter Point?

It's an amazing video with drills to produce spontinaity in Kenpoists.

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/whitson.html


----------



## tarabos (Sep 24, 2002)

sounds like something i'd be interested in, but where's the section about the videos?

note: i just woke up, it could be right in front of my face...


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

This is an excellent system of drills that he has made up that are aids to increasing spontinaity for kenpoists.

Many kenpoists do not have drills to increase spontinaity. Often all they have are technique lines and the circle drill but what happens is that they never evolve past the ideal stage because they have no experience with it. Some do hubud drills from the filipino systemsa but these drills take the very techniques that american kenpo teaches and shows the counters for them (Many kenpoists don't even know the counters to their own techniques exist!) and re-counters. It's a full system of drills to get you started and then you can also make your own off the training aids you have.

What happens when two kenpoists fight? One has to win. I suggest it might be the one who knows the counters and re-counters.

I will be doing a write up on the video soon.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 24, 2002)

Sounds interesting Gou,

I was working something like that last week, but not as a drill.  Could you tell me who to contact to get (buy if necessary) a copy of this tape?

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

Until Zach gets his webpage up and running I have put up something for him.

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/whitson.html

It has his e-mail and phone number and address. You can contact him through it.

This is seriously one of the best Kenpo tapes I have come across in a long time.

The material is new ideas using the old material. He gives a format of 16 techniques that you can interchange in the drill and since they are all different then you can do any of them at any given time and your partner has to be spontainious enough to go with it.

Zach told me that his Pekiti Tersia group was much more flowing than his Kenpo group. To add the spontinaity he created these drills with the material at hand. Before when a Kenpoist got stymied they would often stop. This allows spontinaity to be cultivated at a much earlier level.

Note: This does not say that Kenpoists lack spontinaity. But what it does do it speed up the process. Coloured underbelts right at yellow and orange belt can start this and using these drills it should increase their ability to be spontainious under pressure and not be locked into following techniques as they are written and be stumped should something go wrong.


----------



## Roland (Sep 24, 2002)

...
is that he is not adding Pekiti Tersia to his kenpo, or changing his kenpo at all.

Using some ideas and concepts that the Filipino arts use regulary, he has come up with a way to be  help others be Spontaneous.

I  know many of the seniors would not need drills like this, either because of their years of training, or just becuase of the way they have trained on their own or with Mr. Parker.
A lot of under belts, heck, a lot of black belts, though tend to get stuck on the perfect way to do a techniques, as opposed to exploring the technique.

Working out with Zach this past week, I can see he is working the Idea, What if and Formulation stages all the way through.
So what ever stage you feel comfortable in, he can help you move to the next area!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 25, 2002)

These drills foster earlier spontinaity in the underbelts. In fact, a few blacks is inncorrect. A LOT of black belts could use it so they don't get so hung up on technique perfection.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 1, 2002)

Guess until everyone else gets with the program it's just you and me Roland.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Guess until everyone else gets with the program it's just you and me Roland. *



Still waiting for info on WHERE to buy the vids!!!!!!!:soapbox:


----------



## Roland (Oct 1, 2002)

go to Gou's site he has done up for Zach, then get his e-mail.

Good stuff.

My private with him was about 1 1/2 hours, and we just scartched the surface.
It was all good, made lots of sense, flowed well and was a lot of fun!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Still waiting for info on WHERE to buy the vids!!!!!!!:soapbox: *



Contact him here.

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/whitson.html


----------



## Kirk (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Done did ... I thought there'd be more info, like a catalogue or
something, which is why i asked.   Do the exercises require a
partner to work with?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 2, 2002)

There is only the one video at the moment. There is not set of videos you have to buy. (Which is nice because I hate it when people make you buy a whole series to get what you want)

His e-mail address is there, so is his phone number. The guy is VERY approachable. A nice guy and I have had him stay at my house. Just phone him or e-mail and him and he will get back to you. He's better at the phone than e-mail but either way you will talk with him and not a company. if you're nervous, tell him that I sent you. If he still talks to you, you're set! Ha ha ha! But seriously he's a great guy and the drills rawk and are great.

The video is produced by Ed Parker Jr. and also he has Derek Hibben assisting him in the video. In my opinion it's one of the better videos out there for excercises. The line drills and the circle drills are fun but there is not the interaction that the counter drills give you. yes you will need 2 people for the drills. Unlike a technique line where you can rip it off on anything or anyone these drills are live and meant to be interactive to give you sponaneity. If you want flow, Zach is the place to go.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *There is only the one video at the moment. There is not set of videos you have to buy. (Which is nice because I hate it when people make you buy a whole series to get what you want)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had already emailed him, and I'm already pretty much
sold on it, I just wanna be sure I'm getting what I think I'm 
getting.  So hopefully just one more question .... I'm an orange
belt .. would it benefit me this early in the game?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 2, 2002)

Sure. Mostly because the techniques used are not high level techniques but ones found at the lower belt levels. This is what made it such a hit at camps and seminars in the first place because the lower belt levels could do this and have some proficiency at it. What it's meant to do is increase your spontaneity earlier in your study of the art based on things you already know. Also, as you progress you add in the other techniques you learn. You learn to process attacks at angles faster and deal with counter attacks. Zach says it much better than I do. He'll explain it more fully when you speak with him.

I like it because often Kenpoists do all these techniques on _"stone statue"_ people. When we all know that if you pull of a technique you more than likely won't pull it off in entirety. Sure it's great to be doing them but realism demands counter actions. What are you going to do when _"5 swords"_ gets countered? Stand there? No, you better learn to adjust and move and counter back. Better yet, if your opponent lays 5 swords into you as his defense to your attack, it migh tbe fun to mess him up and counter his defense and re-attack.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I met Zach the other weekend, and had a great time working out and talking to him. His concepts in this tape are for everyone and would work well for everyone to earn them as soon as possible.

This is just my Non-Kenpo Opinion from the outside. He moves and ideas were good and clear and he himself explains things well. If his tape is half as good as he is himself ( I have not seen the tape) you are in for a treat.

Good Luck

Rich
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 2, 2002)

We're doing limb destructions. Rich is having a tough time with it. Huk walks over and says, "All it really is... is gunting."

Next punch Rich nearly tears off my hand and crushes it. Seems he knows what to do when you explain it in terms he knows.

Note to self, stop having people explain things in filipino to the stick guys.
:cuss:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *We're doing limb destructions. Rich is having a tough time with it. Huk walks over and says, "All it really is... is gunting."
> 
> ...



Sometimes, you get it and other times it takes a bigger stick to pound it into your brain. Speaking of myself oc course.

I had lots of fun at the Huk Planas Seminar. Everyone was great and friendly and helpful.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Sandor (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok, this may be a slightly biased review but...

The counterpoint video is awesome. Anyone interested in furthering their Kenpo skills would be wise to get a copy.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 3, 2002)

Zach has spent a long time working these drills and concepts. It's well thought out.

E-mail me Sandor!


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 4, 2002)

Is Zach going to be selling the tapes at the upcoming seminar at Mike Cappi's school?  I'd like to check them out, they sound pretty cool.  :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> *Is Zach going to be selling the tapes at the upcoming seminar at Mike Cappi's school?  I'd like to check them out, they sound pretty cool.*



Yes. I am sure he will. However e-mail or call him to make sure he has one with him. Better safe than sorry. Tell him I said hi!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 6, 2002)

This was posted by Zach Whitson. I'm re-posting it here for your perusal. I have put up a webpage for him at 
http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/whitson1.html


_Kenpo Counter Point
by Zach Whitson 
I have received many emails regarding my video "Kenpo Counterpoint". This web site has generated some discussion and interest on the subject encouraging readers and posters alike to contact me. So, I would like to give a brief description of the video and contact information for those interested in my training method. 

First let me provide some background information on myself. I have been training in formalized martial arts for 27 years. I currently hold a sixth black under Master Richard Huk Planas and I am a certified instructor in Pekiti-Tirsia Kali under Tuhon Bill McGrath. I am the Tennessee State Director of Pekiti-Tirsia International and I serve on the Board of Directors of the Chinese Karate Federation. When I am not training in the martial arts I make custom hand made knives.

Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Lee Wedlake and Mr. Huk Planas endorse this video. These three seniors have seen the training method first hand and have been very supportive of the training method. 

Kenpo Counterpoint is a training method that develops spontaneity of the Kenpoist. I borrowed the flow drill concept from Pekiti-Tirsia and applied it to Kenpo techniques. The video presents sixteen drills that are to be combined and understood as only one encompassing drill. I have developed many more drills but have committed only the sixteen to video. I have plans to film a second Counterpoint video that presents the Kenpo Knife techniques with the considerations of a trained knife fighter. 

In the beginning stages the drill is to be done very slow until the angle and timing changes can be recognized and addressed. As skill is developed the speed and intensity of the drill is increased developing more of a sparring type feel. The drill encourages more of a strategic counter-offense as opposed to a self-defense mode. This idea in advanced stages includes baits and fakes that develop strategies and counter strategies. 

I originally developed this method for my personal Kenpo students. At the time, I was conducting separate classes in Kenpo and Kali with two respective groups of students. Because of the training method inherent in Kali, my students were capable of dealing with strategic pressure without a stop in the action. In fact, the Kali students were capable of instantly responding with counters that if not answered would leave me with a bruise. On the other hand, if I introduced a check, counter, timing or angle changes to my Kenpo students they would stop in mid-flow confused, automatically analyzing and questioning the technique. I wanted my Kenpo guys to get past the questions and spontaneously deal with the problems that I presented during the execution of their technique. I wanted my students to have a method that puts all the rules, principles and laws of motion in Kenpo to use against a trained fighter. 

The video was professionally produced by Ed Parker Jr. and was filmed at Gil Hibbens property in LeGrange KY and at Mike Cappis School in PA. 

To order copies please send a certified check or money order for $50.00 US plus $3.85 for shipping to:
Zach Whitson
380 Pine Orchard Rd.
Butler, TN 37640

I use priority mail so it takes about two days to receive your copy. Also, please remember that I feed my family by teaching martial arts. If you make bootleg copies of any martial arts video you are steeling from your brothers. Many of you know how difficult it is to make a living by teaching martial arts; you make it harder for this industry to grow by steeling from the people that promote their arts.

Thanks for your interest,

Zach Whitson
Full Circle Martial Arts
Iron Mountain Knives 
zwhitson@preferred.com_


----------



## Kirk (Dec 6, 2002)

Well I paid Fist of Fury the money, and he used his credit card
to order it at the kenponet mall.  Fist brought it into work today,
and here it is, on my desk, just waiting for me to watch it!
*DROOL*  It's taunting me, calling my name!  Must get home to
watch tape!  It sounds amazing!  I can't wait!!!!!  Fist checked
it out last night, and he was impressed, and he's not even a
kenpoist!!!!!  I feel like a kid at christmas!  Or as Brian would
say, "As happy as a sissy with a bag full of peters"  :rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Well I paid Fist of Fury the money, and he used his credit card
> to order it at the kenponet mall.  Fist brought it into work today,
> ...



What kirk doesn't know is I switched his tape out for a gay midget porn video, won't he be surprised when he gets home.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2002)

Those drills are really cool. I haven't seen the tape(s) but sound definately worth having.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 6, 2002)

I totally enjoyed the video.  Some was just awesome, some was
a bit over my head (I haven't learned all the techniques presented
in the video), and some looked just like hubud to me.  I certainly
hope I can talk some people in my school into working on this
with me.   I think I'll loan the video to my instructor, and see if
maybe he'll make it part of our workouts.

WELL worth the money, IMO.  I just wish I had a training partner
who'd workout with me at home on this.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *, "As happy as a sissy with a bag full of peters"  :rofl: *



My favorite is happier than a baby in a barrell full of titties.

<a href="http://www.ltatum.com">Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde</A>


----------



## Kirk (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *My favorite is happier than a baby in a barrell full of titties.
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!! To that AND your signature! :roflmao:


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I just wish I had a training partner
> who'd workout with me at home on this. *



Hey,

Your married aren't you...LOL..

jb:rofl:


----------

